# Boot Sizing Help



## Nj_bartelli (Nov 29, 2020)

How should snowboard boots fit out of the box? I just got a new pair of ride triads and my toes seem to either be hitting the liner or the top of the toe box is pressing down on my toes. All I do know is there is pressure on my toes on the toe box. My feet are not cramped at all, I can wiggle all my toes around, its that there is some type of tension in the toe box . Im not sure what it could be.... is this normal? Should they be pretty tight when you first put them on?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

There should be firm pressure around your foot with your toes and heels pressing into the liner without pain. The tightness around your foot provides the response and power transmission from your feet into the board. It's typical of snowboard boot sizing to be a size or so smaller than most people wear shoes. I ride in 11's and wear 13's on the street. 

If you want to measure your feet, we can confirm or deny your boot sizing. 

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
also measure the width of your feet, placing the inside of your foot against the wall, and post the info here.


----------



## Nj_bartelli (Nov 29, 2020)

WigMar said:


> There should be firm pressure around your foot with your toes and heels pressing into the liner without pain. The tightness around your foot provides the response and power transmission from your feet into the board. It's typical of snowboard boot sizing to be a size or so smaller than most people wear shoes. I ride in 11's and wear 13's on the street.
> 
> If you want to measure your feet, we can confirm or deny your boot sizing.
> 
> ...


so I just measured both my feet. My left foot is slightly larger. The measurement fell between 11inches(27.94cm) and I 11 1/16 (28.009cm). The boots I have right now are 28cm. They are tight but almost seem to put to much pressure on my toes.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

Nj_bartelli said:


> so I just measured both my feet. My left foot is slightly larger. The measurement fell between 11inches(27.94cm) and I 11 1/16 (28.009cm). The boots I have right now are 28cm. They are tight but almost seem to put to much pressure on my toes.


Walk around for awhile to see if it’s a true pressure point. Tip of the toe not much of an issue as when you bend down, which is majority of the time riding, your toes gets pulled back, hence more toe space.

try a different a boot. Different models and brand has slightly different mould. Some of it might fit you better and at a smaller size too.
Boots will pack out, unless you only ride for two weekends per season.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

WigMar said:


> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> also measure the width of your feet, placing the inside of your foot against the wall, and post the info here.


I was looking for this exact wording yesterday to help a friend after a 13 year hiatus.


----------

